# Lots of naps?



## Jrod (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi everybody,
Many of yall have seen the pics of our Miles and he has done pretty awesome these past couple of days. He was a trooper on the car ride home and didn't make a peep the whole 9 hours. He did have a checkup today with his vet and was slated with a clean bill of health. 

One thing he has done quite a bit of, is nap. He has a fairly decent schedule forming which includes eat, play, potti, and sleep. We do squeeze some crate time in there too. His naps are often (about 1 every 2-4 hours) and given the natures of these guys it is not something we expected. I just wanted to make sure this isn't anything out of the ordinary.

Thanks everyone in advance!

Jrod


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Nope! Totally normal. Puppies spend a LOT of time sleeping. Even adult dogs spend a lot of time sleeping. In controlled settings, I think it was found that dogs sleep an average of 13 hours a day! 

Enjoy those naps while you can. Sneak some of your own sleep in during his naps!


----------



## Jrod (Dec 12, 2012)

redrover said:


> Nope! Totally normal. Puppies spend a LOT of time sleeping. Even adult dogs spend a lot of time sleeping. In controlled settings, I think it was found that dogs sleep an average of 13 hours a day!
> 
> Enjoy those naps while you can. Sneak some of your own sleep in during his naps!


Thanks Red! A nap does sound great!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Normal! Puppy naps are so funny! They can be all fired up, then crash all of a sudden!!!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

The naps were one of the things I enjoyed most about puppyhood!!!


----------



## smurfette (Jan 14, 2013)

Naptimes are still one of the greatest things even at 8 months old ;D


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Willow age 11 plus weeks plays and works hard

she naps after a push and hydration

each time

there renewing and rebuilding


----------



## Jeni (Apr 8, 2013)

Jrod said:


> Hi everybody,
> Many of yall have seen the pics of our Miles and he has done pretty awesome these past couple of days. He was a trooper on the car ride home and didn't make a peep the whole 9 hours. He did have a checkup today with his vet and was slated with a clean bill of health.
> 
> One thing he has done quite a bit of, is nap. He has a fairly decent schedule forming which includes eat, play, potti, and sleep. We do squeeze some crate time in there too. His naps are often (about 1 every 2-4 hours) and given the natures of these guys it is not something we expected. I just wanted to make sure this isn't anything out of the ordinary.
> ...


Our pup is out of the same litter and has about the same schedule. She goes 100mph and then sleeps for a bit. SO cute when they are napping!
Jeni


----------



## Jrod (Dec 12, 2012)

Jeni said:


> Jrod said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everybody,
> ...


Thats awesome, Miles has been doing great and yes he has taken to some silly napping positions over the past couple of days. We are taking advantage of each of his naps we can catch up on our or clean up after him lol.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Jrod, Miles' napping is cute beyond words!! ;D ;D ;D

(Also very normal. He's just a baby. Enjoy!)


----------

